# Wii Code Signatures



## EnigmaXtreme (Jan 18, 2009)

Made during a boring afternoon, I feel very happy with myself. When I get the right program I'm gonna animate the three slides and add more when I get more Wii-Fi games


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2009)

Not bad, although even with a third of the file size, it still only just fits within the avatar and signature guide lines! Plus, it definitely breaks the image dimension rule. Still though, it looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you could shrink it down, it would definitely be usable for a lot of members here!


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh I sure i can, Im sure imageshack will resize it for me when i upload it


----------

